# Cockatiel artwork!



## HorsefaceDee (Mar 10, 2011)

I drew this of my boy!

http://www.society6.com/studio/horsefacedeeillustrations/Bird_Bath


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, it's so beautiful. 
I want it


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

I love it!  Well done you!


----------



## HorsefaceDee (Mar 10, 2011)

I would love to see people wearing it.. it was featured in a magazine...Izzy is a great inspiration..

thanks guys


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I might get the Tshirt  looks lovely


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

wow nice cartoon! It's very cute.


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

That's so cool ... I love it too!


----------



## Eshana (Jan 3, 2011)

So cute! Do you do custom orders by chance?


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I Love It And I Have Some Cockatiel Artwork I Drew Too I Will Post Pictures Soon!


----------



## HorsefaceDee (Mar 10, 2011)

yes post your work!!


and yes i do custom work


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice job


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

I love your quirky style!


----------



## missprice (Mar 11, 2011)

thats just brill here is a painting i did of my pikachu


----------



## missprice (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats good missprice


----------



## missprice (Mar 11, 2011)

thank you


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wow! That is gorgeous!


----------



## HorsefaceDee (Mar 10, 2011)

really cute!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Popeye I Drew But Not My Best Picture









This Is Vulture I Drew When I Was Around 19 years old


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are good


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks I Draw Parrots To Much I Think Its My Specialty!


----------

